# I feel dumb but...



## sweetie30 (Oct 1, 2004)

what exactly does "cream the butter with both sugars" ...my first time making cookies from scratch and im not sure what the term creaming means lol i cant remember back to home ec.. :roll:


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

Mix them together with an electiric mixer until they are combined well & light in color. A technical def. is to beat a food rapidly so you add air to it. I hope this helps some!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

Sweetie30, I'm sorry I gave you the wrong def. I was looking at whip instead of cream. Here is the def, for cream- To mix one or more foods together until they are creamy & soft. Again I am sorry for the mistake!


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 1, 2004)

i use the 'spreadable' rule for creaming butter and sugar, et al.  when it gets to a consistency that would let me spread it on toast or something, i'm there.


----------



## sweetie30 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thanks!*

No problem! I didnt start yet..Thanks for the reply!!


----------

